# Experiences with Scanscore Anyone?



## pianowillbebach

Does anyone know about ScanScore? Is it worth the money? I just received a $20 voucher for it, but I don't know if it's a good deal. The product demo looks nice and it seems to do the job. But in the demo you can't export, so I don't know if it would work with things like musescore. https://scan-score.com/en/


----------



## millionrainbows

I refuse to answer on the grounds that I may be incriminated. See thread "Decoding Beethoven."


----------



## pianowillbebach

FYI for anyone who would find this helpful - I went ahead and tried it out. Turns out you can export, and they have a feature where you can edit before exporting to fix any mistakes


----------

